# possible for this price?



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

Im looking for a female GSD sired by a VA male and a female with V's and VA's in her immediate background, show lines..anyone know a breeder who sells with full AKC for $1200 or less? The dog would have a good home as a member of the family with lots of updates if they so desired, and it would be shown and titled







focus on shutzhund preferably in Illinois/northern IN/area


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Quite frankly it is unlikely to find the kind of dog you want for under 2 times the amount you posted. Most of the high VA lines will START at 25K and go higher from there. You might want to do some research on a reputable breeders and look into a co-ownership. That would be your best bet for getting the quality that you want if you dont have the $$ for the package. All co-ownerships have their own "contract" but you might find someone willing to work with you and your buget. Who knows you might find a win-win for you, the breeder and the pup.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

25K for a pup as in $25,000? Wow I love my pup but there is no way I would ever spend that for a dog.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Working lines are less than showlines. You should be able to find a good working pup. Hopefully someone will pm you. $25,000 must have been a typo. Even 4 times $1,500 is absurd.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

$25,000 for a titled, breed surveyed adult of show lines wouldn't be unusual. But I think this person is looking for a puppy?

Going rate for a German show line puppy as the OP described is going to be about twice the $1200 budget. Might find one for closer to that price range looking at the smaller, hobby kennels rather than the huge, big name show line kennels.

A co-ownership is also a good way to get a big discount on puppy price, though of course that means being willing to enter into a breeding arrangement contract with the breeder.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

I think it's more in the range of $2500.00 for a pup, 25K for a fully titled and shown female for high VA/V lines, wouldn't surprise me.

In all honesty though... for showlines you are looking at at least $2500.00 or more for a pup.

Chris you beat me to it....lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^^ Yep, unless you can find a pup with some "fault" like a long coat or something like that, then it would probably be "discounted".


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

It took me 6 mos. to research many breeders before I chose a West German showline breeder. I purchased a plush coated (discounted) pup from SchIII parents (both sire and dam). The pup is absolutely gorgeous, currenty 7 mos. old 70+ pounds and the only thing that is "plush" about him is that he has more hair around his ears than the stock coated dogs. In fact, all of the fluffiness from his puppy coat has completely shed out and he has a great double coat.

Many of the breeders that I found sell the plush coated puppies for 1/2 of the price of their other stock coated dogs. You can compete in any Schutzhund events with a plush coated dog. The coat is faulted but is not a DQ. 

From what I found the average price for a stock coat of the West German Showline dogs is about $3,000. You can usually get a plush coated pup from outstanding bloodlines for half of that.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DSudd25K for a pup as in $25,000? Wow I love my pup but there is no way I would ever spend that for a dog.


Yeah sorry it was late and was a typo. I meant $2500.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Try contacing Judy at http://www.kavanaughshepherds.com/

She is a small hobby breeder. I don't know if she titled her female, but I know she goes to a club and works her.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

There are a few pups out there just below the 2 grand mark but they are few and far between. You really have to spend a lot of time beating the bushes don't get discouraged if you look long enough you just don't know the cards just might fall your way one day.

Best of luck


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Can't hurt to ask. Try http://www.phoneixgsd.org and see what Frank has available.

Cherri


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Just had a very bad experience with an excellent german line breeder in Rhode Island-Monroe Haus- having flown from Florida to meet and spend day with them after many emails and telcons- pick out 8 week pup, agree to 3K price and their other terms- they email next day and tell me, the dog would not be a good fit and I should buy a pound dog! We live in Connecticut starting in two weeks for summer months.This is not only isulting but they hardly know us- this is our first GSD and we are lacking certain knowlege but are commited with time and resources ie private trainer- where is the moral code of ethics in this dog world-

Any one point me in the right direction re a good ethical breeder maybe close to Connecticut - before I just give up on this whole thing.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: armauroJust had a very bad experience with an excellent german line breeder in Rhode Island-Monroe Haus- having flown from Florida to meet and spend day with them after many emails and telcons- pick out 8 week pup, agree to 3K price and their other terms- they email next day and tell me, the dog would not be a good fit and I should buy a pound dog! We live in Connecticut starting in two weeks for summer months.This is not only isulting but they hardly know us- this is our first GSD and we are lacking certain knowlege but are commited with time and resources ie private trainer- where is the moral code of ethics in this dog world-
> 
> Any one point me in the right direction re a good ethical breeder maybe close to Connecticut - before I just give up on this whole thing.










to the board!

Don't give up yet. It takes alot of time and patience to find a very good breeder that will help you find a pup that will fit your situation. I am sure that some of the more experienced people hear can give you some direction on where to go from here. GSDs are very great dogs and I highly recommend them. I will keep my eyes open and will PM you if I come across anything. It all takes time


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am in CT, and have PM'd you via the board..
Diane


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

Can someone fill me in on what "Im looking for a female GSD sired by a VA male and a female with V's and VA's in her immediate background" means? I don't understand the VA?


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

In answer to the question asked by gdog1985, I found this website with lots of abbreviations (V and VA being only two of them):

http://www.gsscc.ca/moreinfo.php

I'm sure that this is only one of many websites that show these abbreviations and their meanings.


----------

